# Boom pole and dirt scoop



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

I just acquired a 3 point boom lift and a 24" dirt scoop. I plan on using this on a 650 JD tractor with 4 wd with power steering. Would that be underpowered or would it work best with my 750 2 wd with manual steering? Can't try it out on either one right now, rain has been never ending....it's a mud fest out here.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The three point capacity is listed as 889 pounds with the load centered 24 inches behind the draft arm. That, and ballasting to keep the front wheels on the ground, will be your limiting factors.


----------

